# New to Sailnet and Sailing in Florida



## ryantea (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi. I am looking for Sunfish or other car toppable sailboat to buy to get started. Ive only been sailing a few times. 

ryantea


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ryantea said:


> Hi. I am looking for Sunfish or other car toppable sailboat to buy to get started. Ive only been sailing a few times.
> 
> ryantea


Welcome to SailNet. Your best bet is to check your local CraigsList, any local sailing magazines, and or call around to local sail clubs that also offer sailing classes. They may have older boats they no longer use for whatever reason.


----------



## ryantea (Aug 7, 2014)

DRFerron said:


> Welcome to SailNet. Your best bet is to check your local CraigsList, any local sailing magazines, and or call around to local sail clubs that also offer sailing classes. They may have older boats they no longer use for whatever reason.


Thanks, I haven't tried the sailing clubs.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ryantea said:


> Thanks, I haven't tried the sailing clubs.


That's a shot in the dark. My club usually has one or two for sale that they only seem to advertise in the club newsletter.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Craig's list is a good place to look as well


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome Aboard! Craig's list would be first choice. Good Luck!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Try this link, it is a natinwide search of craigslist and ebay that you can set the type of boat you're looking for and how far from you you'd like to search.

SearchTempest: Search all of Craigslist nationwide & more


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks CatMan for the Search Tempest link. Very helpful.


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------

